# Dimensions of a hand-wash sink in a commercial kitchen



## Eiffel (Aug 8, 2018)

How large should a hand-wash basin in a commercial kitchen be (i.e. what dimensions)?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe they can be any size. I'm pretty sure there are no legal requirements here in the US for the sink to be a certain size. If such regulations exist, I've never heard of them. 

The size of the sink is determined largely by the available space in the kitchen and to some extent, the number of employees that would be using it. I think the general rule is 1 sink for every 25 employees. Again, some areas may have a regulation that determines the ratio of hand washing stations to employees. But, where I live, there aren't any such rules. 

If you are concerned there may be some sort of legal requirement, contact your local health office and see what they have to say. 

Good luck.


----------



## Eiffel (Aug 8, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> I believe they can be any size. I'm pretty sure there are no legal requirements here in the US for the sink to be a certain size. If such regulations exist, I've never heard of them.
> 
> The size of the sink is determined largely by the available space in the kitchen and to some extent, the number of employees that would be using it. I think the general rule is 1 sink for every 25 employees. Again, some areas may have a regulation that determines the ratio of hand washing stations to employees. But, where I live, there aren't any such rules.
> 
> ...


So a sink the size of a dolls' house sink would be OK?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Eiffel said:


> So a sink the size of a dolls' house sink would be OK?


Ha-Ha----seriously though, a friend of mine recently launched a hand made Schooner. Took them 5 years to make it. The health department had to inspect the galley. Her hand washing sink is about 10" square. As you can imagine everything has to be very small...


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Eiffel said:


> So a sink the size of a dolls' house sink would be OK?


Yeah, if you were looking for some place to wash your junk. :emoji_nut_and_bolt::emoji_baseball:


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

If you go on-line to restaurant equipment suppliers like Web Restaurant Supply and do a search for "hand wash sinks" you'll see what's available. Choose whatever you like, they wouldn't sell them if you couldn't use the sizes they have.


----------

